# FS: AquaTerra Amazon tree 3D background



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

For Sale: One 36in x 19in 3D background like this: http://www.gillsnfins.ca/images/amazon_tree-1000.jpg

This item is new and unused. $70.00

Please pm if interested.


----------



## RoadTestRuss (Jun 25, 2011)

I will have to measure my Oceanic 58 and see if this might work.


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.....still available


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.....new price.


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

bump.......


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

bump....new price


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

still available.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow this is a great deal. makes me wish i had a 3ft tank.. 
Good luck mate!


----------

